# From Atlanta?



## ipon (Jan 30, 2006)

any one from atlanta that meets up now and then to take pics and help each other? well looking for some one or group that can show me the ways of photography.


----------



## duncanp (Jan 30, 2006)

shouldnt this go in meetup forum..


----------



## hobbes28 (Jan 30, 2006)

You should get a lot more replies in here.


----------



## ipon (Jan 30, 2006)

sorry guys:blushing:


----------



## duncanp (Jan 30, 2006)

np... i nearly made the same mistake....


----------



## cecilc (Jan 30, 2006)

ipon said:
			
		

> any one from atlanta that meets up now and then to take pics and help each other? well looking for some one or group that can show me the ways of photography.



I'm in Atlanta ....

But not too aware of any "groups" that meet informally.

There are some professional organizations that hold regular meetings around here - mostly downtown around "photo alley" that is up and down 14th Street .....


----------

